# Magnum-Elite-2-Boots



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi there,

if there's another winter like the last one I'm going to need suitable footgear for getting around. I read about the Magnum Elite II, designed for military purposes but I think it won't hurt to try them for civil applications. Has anybody ever worn these or any boots by Magnum?

Thanks and good night.
zille


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hard to say, some people swear by them others hate them. Buy a half size bigger and wear a good pair of thick socks


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

zille said:


> Hi there,
> 
> if there's another winter like the last one I'm going to need suitable footgear for getting around. I read about the Magnum Elite II, designed for military purposes but I think it won't hurt to try them for civil applications. Has anybody ever worn these or any boots by Magnum?
> 
> ...


Yes, i have had three pairs of Hi-Tech. The first one cost a lot and lasted years, I loved them like my first girlfriend.

The second pair dies when the zip went in just a few months.

I found the latest when looking for a repaid shop to fix the second pair. It was like twenty bucks for a pair. They're proving very good.

I've had all sorts. Danner Olympics, etc. Magnum lightness is hard to beat.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

D


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

If you're talking about me, you posted at 2am my time and I was probably asleep. Yes, I loved my first girlfriend dearly, but in retrospect I would rather have the old boots back. At least they made my feet happy.


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

haha...second that...but without all the **** of the past...god knows what would have happened instead...by the way thanks for the advice, I'm almost ready to order them to be prepared for another german winter...only problem is, I normally wear 43 (thats US 10s) but in my store they're only available in 42 (9) or 44 (10 1/2). I guess I will follow lucifers advice (sounds awkward) and buy them in 10 1/2.

thanks again guys.


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got the boots and looking forward to a dry-footed winter!


----------

